# Rhea Leader Anyone?



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, so as of this morning, I know my car's on the Rhea Leader - due into Port Hueneme on May 4th... The ship shows up on marinetraffic.com as a NYK boat that's currently sitting in Bremerhaven - which makes sense - but I can't for the life of me find any other info on the vessel (like routing) other than its MMSI number and build date of sometime-in-2008. :dunno: Anyone have a link to NYK's car carrier sailing schedules for future reference? (Wallenius has an easy-to-find search tool for schedules, but I can't seem to find NYK's... may be looking in the wrong place or just going blind)  Just love  unintuitive websites!


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

P.S. - Not that it really matters in the grand scheme of things, but Harms expects the Rhea Leader to be in Hueneme on May 4th, and the Port's schedule says May 8th... go figure  I'm betting on the 8th since it's due in San Diego on the 6th.

If your toy is on the vessel and you want to see where it is... (if it's near land)
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=432664000

Update: According to Bremen Ports, the Rhea Leader departs Bremerhaven on 14 April and is expected to arrive in Port Hueneme on 8 May.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*My 335 is on the Rhea.*

Hey there archie! My 335 is on the Rhea Leader. I dropped it off at Harms on 4-2-09 but man they must be waiting to load up if it has not left yet. Ya, I am a little wary of the May 4th port date as well. I was not even expecting to see my car before May 19th. I will be happpy as long as it is delivered before the DMV increase in California.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Its on it way. . . . YEAH!!!*

Well it finally left port a few hours ago bound for San Diego CA. Anyone else on the Rhea?


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe it's just the two of us who are about to hit the first blue water stretch... It'll be interesting to see how far along the AIS tracking works.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

For any interested parties... I currently have too much time on my hands... so - Boyd Steamship's Canal booking schedule currently has the Rhea Leader arriving in Panama on 27 April at 1600 - not currently booked for a specific transit slot, but is expected to do so on 29 April AM if the projected 24-36 hour southbound delays stay stable.

http://www.boydsteamship.com/booking.php


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys.

Count one more car on the Rhea Leader! An M3 Sedan, Interlagos Blue, Fox Red Novillo Leather, 19" wheels, DCT, most options. 

Thanks for digging up all this info! Very helpful!

Looking quite forward to May 8th!......and then maybe another couple weeks after that...tick tock tick tock tick tock...ARGH! 

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gabe S. said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Count one more car on the Rhea Leader! An M3 Sedan, Interlagos Blue, Fox Red Novillo Leather, 19" wheels, DCT, most options.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Gabe! I will be taking re-delivery from New Century in Alhambra May 18th. . . . in hope. From what my CA told me was it will be very close to beat the DMV increase in California May 19th. Keeping my fingers crossed.

How about you? Nice M by the way. . . . that Interlagos blue is awesome.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> Welcome to the club Gabe! I will be taking re-delivery from New Century in Alhambra May 18th. . . . in hope. From what my CA told me was it will be very close to beat the DMV increase in California May 19th. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> How about you? Nice M by the way. . . . that Interlagos blue is awesome.


Hey Bimmer356, I'm also taking redelivery of my car from New Century in Alhambra probably a month after you. My ship is right behind yours and will not make the increase deadline. Who is you CA there?


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Bimmer356 said:


> Welcome to the club Gabe! I will be taking re-delivery from New Century in Alhambra May 18th. . . . in hope. From what my CA told me was it will be very close to beat the DMV increase in California May 19th. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> How about you? Nice M by the way. . . . that Interlagos blue is awesome.


Thanks Bimmer356! I haven't asked about a firm delivery date yet. I ordered with Bob Smith BMW in Calabasas. Perhaps I'll start inquiring soon to see if it's possible to squeeze under that date.

My guess is unless they really hurry, I won't make the registration deadline.....hehe....I also missed the sales tax increase cutoff.....ah well.....hopefully this will be worth it! :thumbup:  I think this car is one of the few items that will actually live up to 9 weeks of anticipation! And besides, I think a 16 speaker sound system (!!) can drown out all the complaining if there is any..... 

I found some photos on the net of what mine will look like: (This is the same as what I ordered---same year, sedan version, same paint color, same wheels. There's actually several very cool photos. In fact, this person is an amazing photographer in general.......tons and tons of cool photos.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dccxlix/3005854076/in/set-72157608578746816/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dccxlix/2993921053/in/set-72157608578746816/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dccxlix/2993921109/in/set-72157608578746816/

tick tock tick tock (Did I say ARGH already?)

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard C-Los!

Just FYI - the Rhea Leader is now just north of Puerto Rico. Looks like we're on track to make the Canal early next week. I'll post something when and if I can figure out a time range when the boat might be on one of the three webcams. Seems to NOT be an easy piece of data to get hold of 

I'm unlikely to be on a plane until Thursday next week, so I'm hoping to have more time on my hands than is good for me early on (both on Monday when we're supposed to arrive in Cristobal and on Wednesday when we're sorta kinda expected to transit). If things work out, I'll try to walk that fine line between "interested in progress" :thumbup: and "slightly insane" :yikes: to dig for further detailed progress info / webcam screenshots.

Kinda kewl that my schedule worked out this way... didn't expect to get the opportunity to cross over into moderately irrational behavior.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> I ordered with Bob Smith BMW in Calabasas. Perhaps I'll start inquiring soon to see if it's possible to squeeze under that date.


Wow - you got them to give you a quote on a car?!!! - they didn't seem to be interested in talking to me about ED at all when I swung by there early on in my research. Seemed like they were figuring the commission check was way too far out in the future to bother - just were interested in moving sheet metal off the lot... :dunno:


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

C-Los said:


> Hey Bimmer356, I'm also taking redelivery of my car from New Century in Alhambra probably a month after you. My ship is right behind yours and will not make the increase deadline. Who is you CA there?


Hey C-los, welcome back!

My CA at New Century BMW was Henry Suh. He is awesome and very capable with my ED. I must have changed my mind a dozen times from buying a E92 off the lot back, then ordering a car and finally to a ED. Oh, and when the M-sport came out again changed my order again. Henry was great and professional throughout. He will certainly get 5's from me. Who handled your ED?

.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gabe S. said:


> Thanks Bimmer356! I found some photos on the net of what mine will look like: (This is the same as what I ordered---same year, sedan version, same paint color, same wheels. There's actually several very cool photos. In fact, this person is an amazing photographer in general.......tons and tons of cool photos.)
> 
> Cheers.
> -gabe


Hey Gabe---that blue really pops. I like it more that the LeMans. I saw them both side by side at the Welt and thought the Interlagos looked great. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> Hey C-los, welcome back!
> 
> My CA at New Century BMW was Henry Suh. He is awesome and very capable with my ED. I must have changed my mind a dozen times from buying a E92 off the lot back, then ordering a car and finally to a ED. Oh, and when the M-sport came out again changed my order again. Henry was great and professional throughout. He will certainly get 5's from me. Who handled your ED?
> 
> .


I was the same way. I went from a 328 to a 335 with some options that I added at the last second, the M-sport was one of them. My first CA was Michael Lee. However, he left in January with Hamlet and Justin Wong taking over. Both CAs were very helpful and patient. I brought both a couple of gifts to show my appreciation.
Nice ride. I really like the M-sport look.


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

archie253 said:


> Wow - you got them to give you a quote on a car?!!! - they didn't seem to be interested in talking to me about ED at all when I swung by there early on in my research. Seemed like they were figuring the commission check was way too far out in the future to bother - just were interested in moving sheet metal off the lot... :dunno:


hehe....I've been going to an independent mechanic in Burbank for my '97 328i for like 9 years. He's a hard-core dedicated BMW mechanic and charges a fair price. Over the years, we've developed a nice rapport. He has a cousin who works at Bob Smith that's been very cool, so I had a bit of a tie-in that made it pretty effortless.

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Bimmer356 said:


> Hey Gabe---that blue really pops. I like it more that the LeMans. I saw them both side by side at the Welt and thought the Interlagos looked great. Just my 2 cents.


Yeah, I dig that Interlagos Blue a lot too. My '97 328i is Montreal Blue which I've REALLY been fond of, so I'm looking forward to having another deep blue Bimmer.

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

archie253 said:


> Welcome aboard C-Los!
> 
> Just FYI - the Rhea Leader is now just north of Puerto Rico. Looks like we're on track to make the Canal early next week. I'll post something when and if I can figure out a time range when the boat might be on one of the three webcams. Seems to NOT be an easy piece of data to get hold of


How did you see that it's north of Puerto Rico? If I click on that marinetraffic.com link, the last reported info is like 10 days old and still shows it in the English Channel....and vesseltracker.com isn't any help either.

Just curious where you're getting more recent info.

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> How did you see that it's north of Puerto Rico? If I click on that marinetraffic.com link, the last reported info is like 10 days old and still shows it in the English Channel....and vesseltracker.com isn't any help either.
> 
> Just curious where you're getting more recent info.
> 
> ...


I have a client who has access to AISLive (the really expensive commercial site) - and I'm calling in some favors with the admin to get info 

Just FYI - the Rhea's now anchored off Colon Panama waiting for a place in the line. I'll get a ping when the boat's inside the breakwater (automated technology is wonderful) and heading for the Gatun locks. If I'm around at that time, I'll post an update here. The one thing I haven't been able to figure out to date is the assignment of specific transit times. Best I can tell, even the ships don't officially know exactly when they're going through until the pilot boat shows up alongside. The way the canal works is that slots are auctioned off for "booked" timeframes, and then the rest of the vessels get assigned by a "priority" system that rates them from a 1 to a 10. Cruise ships get priority 1 for example.... Currently Boyd Steamship's published schedule still has the Rhea as a priority 4 on the AM of the 29th (Wednesday)


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

archie253 said:


> I have a client who has access to AISLive (the really expensive commercial site) - and I'm calling in some favors with the admin to get info


hehe....I was gonna say......that kind of info doesn't seem readily available to the general public.

Well, it's nice to know we have a secret weapon in tracking our ship! Keep the info coming! (at your convenience of course  )

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Thanks for keeping us posted. . .*

Thanks archie for calling the favors and keeping us posted. I:thumbup: ts great to know where my 335 is as the reunion date is getting closer.

C-Los---Ya, the M-sport look is awesome. When I first saw my 335 in person I was awe stuck. All that research really paid off. I just wish I had it for bimmerfest in SB this weekend.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe, Bimmer - glad to be of "service"... my unexpected tracking obsession is turning out to be lots of fun - I'm learning all sorts of interesting logistics stuff that may actually come in as handy trivia for something other than a car delivery at some point 

I looked at today's Canal traffic numbers vs the predicted schedules along with tomorrow's open slot report and it seems there is a possibility the Rhea may head South through the canal at some point tomorrow (Tuesday) instead of Wednesday. At this point, I'm just glad I don't need to be on a plane until Thursday - this stuff could seriously get in the way of doing real work. :thumbup:.


----------



## jagass (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the posts...Keep us updated...


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Rhea Leader through Gatun Locks*

As luck would have it, it looks like the Rhea Leader was coming out of the Gatun Locks around 6:00 am PT / 1300 UTC today (about an hour before I dragged myself out of bed - so no webcam photo capture on this end  ).

Progress updated throughout the day:

1300 UTC (appx): Transit Gatun Locks
1400: entered S/B Shipping Lane on Lake Gatun
1700: Gamboa (north end of Gaillard Cut)
1900: Noon PT - IN VIEW of the Miraflores Locks Webcam!!!!!!
1930: In the Miraflores Locks

Photos of the Rhea Leader at Miraflores Locks (Followed by the Island Princess cruise ship):


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the good news archie! I hope this means we are ahead of schedule? When is Rhea due in SD?


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bimmer356 said:


> Thanks for the good news archie! I hope this means we are ahead of schedule? When is Rhea due in SD?


According to AIS data at 2:30pm today, it's the 5th of May 2300 UTC / 4pm Pacific time for arrival in San Diego. At this point, the next time the Rhea is in range of AIS receivers, we oughta be able to see it on the public sites. SD and the LA coastal areas look like they have pretty good coverage.

It'll be interesting to see how much earlier y'all get your cars in SoCal. In theory it's only an easy 2-day drive from "there" to "here" - but I have my transportation expectations set appropriately low. I'll be fine if I get the car before Memorial day  which would put it right at 8 weeks after drop-off in Vienna.

My previous post is updated with a couple of Miraflores Locks photos


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

archie253 said:


> My previous post is updated with a couple of Miraflores Locks photos


Hey Archie.

Thanks for the excellent blow by blow coverage through the canal along with the pics!  :thumbup:

haha....my wife is SO laughing at me. All I know is it's a fun way to pass a month waiting for a boat to cross an ocean. 

I'm starting to hope there may be a chance to get my car before the increase in registration fees on the 19th. Obviously, the boat is well on it's way, and my guy at the dealer mentioned that the car had a Priority 1 on it. He claimed that this means the car is slated to be one of the first off the boat. He thought they could get me the car a week after it got off the boat.......so we'll see.......I'm not gonna get my hopes too high, but it's a nice goal to shoot for....

Cheers.
-gabe

PS. Hey, if you're bored, this is a cool time lapse video of a boat's journey through the canal and locks. Pretty fascinating:


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

archie253 said:


> As luck would have it, it looks like the Rhea Leader was coming out of the Gatun Locks around 6:00 am PT / 1300 UTC today (about an hour before I dragged myself out of bed - so no webcam photo capture on this end  ).
> 
> Progress updated throughout the day:
> 
> ...


Wow! That is _really impressive_ tracking action. I though I was OTT about this sort of thing. I only wish I could be certain of such a webcam when my car comes through in early September.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> Hey Archie.
> 
> haha....my wife is SO laughing at me. All I know is it's a fun way to pass a month waiting for a boat to cross an ocean.
> 
> PS. Hey, if you're bored, this is a cool time lapse video of a boat's journey through the canal and locks. Pretty fascinating:


Gabe, I actually brought my laptop with me today and nailed the lock photos from a furniture store parking lot... :tsk: my wife doesn't just think I'm insane - she knows it (she was with me at the time) 

Thanks for the you-tube video - definitely kewl to see the transit from that perspective.



FrankAZ said:


> Wow! That is _really impressive_ tracking action. I though I was OTT about this sort of thing. I only wish I could be certain of such a webcam when my car comes through in early September.


Frank - it's all a matter of a really slow couple of work days completely matching up with when the boat's scheduled to show up... plus... you need to fit the required lack-of-sanity profile, then it all works out!

Funny thing is that this whole car purchase and ED thing was pretty much just a lark toy buying add-on to a family-business trip that got WAAAY out of hand. Guess if you're gonna go overboard, might as well jump in and enjoy it :dunno:


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> ... my guy at the dealer mentioned that the car had a Priority 1 on it. He claimed that this means the car is slated to be one of the first off the boat. He thought they could get me the car a week after it got off the boat....


Well - that'd be nice if our ED cars were the first 3 (maybe a couple more we don't know about) off the boat - and if they got onto a truck right afterward. Assuming they didn't break it in transit, I only have a few rock chips that need touch-up, but can't imagine that will take any real amount of time to fix (if they get fixed - could just be deemed "normal wear")... so I suppose there's legit hope of a quick delivery.

I'm going to be on the road quite a bit and really busy the next few weeks, so time will go by quickly either way - could be that I have the car before I've even made room to park it.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

archie253 said:


> . . . It'll be interesting to see how much earlier y'all get your cars in SoCal.


You and me both! I am trying to beat the California DMV deadline. Thanks for the updates archie!



Gabe S. said:


> . . . I'm starting to hope there may be a chance to get my car before the increase in registration fees on the 19th. Obviously, the boat is well on it's way, and my guy at the dealer mentioned that the car had a Priority 1 on it.


I am right with you Gabe. I was told by my CA that it would take about 10 days to process and get to the dealership. . . .if all goes well. Maybe we have priority 1 as our Bimmers are sold?

.


----------



## 335XDrive (Apr 29, 2009)

*Thanks very much to the navigator*

I'm new to the sight and quite impressed at the information you guys are providing, especially Archie.

I've got a 335 XDrive on the Rhea Leader and I was experiencing the same frustration on the sight my dealer suggeted. For a while, I though it had sunk in the southern portion of the English channel because it just wasn't moving...

Mine's to debark in Oxnard according to my dealer. Any ideas when the ship will make that port?

Cheers and thanks again. It's fun communicating with folks that are just as anal as I am about their car.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

335XDrive said:


> Mine's to debark in Oxnard according to my dealer. Any ideas when the ship will make that port?


Welcome aboard the Rhea thread!

You're actually going to Port Hueneme - it's on the SSW side of Oxnard and part of the Oxnard Harbor District. According to the port, we're scheduled to get in on May 8th, give or take a day.

http://www.portofhueneme.org/home.php


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

335XDrive said:


> I'm new to the sight and quite impressed at the information you guys are providing, especially Archie.
> 
> I've got a 335 XDrive on the Rhea Leader and I was experiencing the same frustration on the sight my dealer suggeted. For a while, I though it had sunk in the southern portion of the English channel because it just wasn't moving...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the we're-overly-obsessed-and-our-wives-think-we're-crazy-and-we're-sitting-on-pins-and-needles Ship Tracking Adventure 335XDrive! We've been quite lucky to have Archie's hook up on this trip! Who would've thought we'd be watching the boat with our cars in it going through the Panama Canal? hahaha awesome! Now, I can rest easy knowing that no one is doing donuts with my car up on deck.....phew :eeps: :thumbup:

Anyway, the last I've heard is that it's due into Port Hueneme (Oxnard) on May 8th. But there's definitely a bit of a process getting off the boat, then cleaned up, fixed up if there was any damage (gasp!), then sent to the dealer, then the dealer needs to PDI the car.....geez....just typing that gave me angst.... :bigpimp:

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Just give me my 335!*



Gabe S. said:


> . . . there's definitely a bit of a process getting off the boat, then cleaned up, fixed up if there was any damage (gasp!), then sent to the dealer, then the dealer needs to PDI the car. . .


I told my CA to register it ASAP and not to wash it or attach the front lic plate. Just to give me my car as is. It was pretty much clean when I left it Munich anyway.

335Xdrive----welcome aboard. Did you do ED or order your car? What dealer?


----------



## 335XDrive (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update Archie...May 8th let's' hope.

Cheers,
335 XDrive


----------



## 335XDrive (Apr 29, 2009)

*Update?*

Any updates on the whereabouts of the Rhea Leader? Is there a public website available yet so I don't have to keep bugging you guys?

Cheers,
335 XDrive


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

335x - The Rhea is due in to SD tomorrow around 3pm PT - so it'd be about 300-400 miles south of that area now if it's on schedule - assuming 17-18kts and 22-24 hours sailing time. I'd also expect it to be within range of shore-based AIS an hour, maybe two before it arrives in the port - so some time tomorrow afternoon is pretty likely. :dunno: There's a link to one of the public tracking websites with the Rhea's MMSI number (will take you directly to the boat data page) in the second posting in this string.

Also just looked at the San Diego and Hueneme port schedules... we're scheduled to LEAVE SD Wednesday afternoon - and it's not far from there, but Hueneme looks like it may be backed up with the Morning Meridian unloading 1265 Hyundais and Kias starting Wednesday. Anyone know whether Hueneme has more than one car berth? If not, our 684 BMWs may be left on the hook just outside the harbor waiting until it's cleared out


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

archie253 said:


> . . . . Anyone know whether Hueneme has more than one car berth? If not, our 684 BMWs may be left on the hook just outside the harbor waiting until it's cleared out


Thanks archie for the good and the bad news. There has to be more than one berth in Hueneme but if they are all taken . . . . :bawling:
.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

We're no longer invisible! The Rhea is showing up earlier than I expected on MarineTracker as being about 50mi off Ensenada / maybe 100mi from San Diego at 7:40am PT today - still plugging along at 16.5 kts.


----------



## 335XDrive (Apr 29, 2009)

Archie,

Can I access Marine Tracker?


----------



## pan (Sep 17, 2005)

The pilot just boarded the Rhea Leader in San Diego. I wish you all luck in receiving the vehicle as you requested.


----------



## pan (Sep 17, 2005)

*Rhea Docked*

The Rhea Leader docked. Here is a Google Earth Pic of the docked ship (the Purple diamond) in San Diego.


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

San Diego???-----c'mon----just dump those cars into the ocean and let's get going to Oxnard already!!!! :angel: :bigpimp: (hehe sorry)

Anyway, I was wondering......does anyone know how these cars are stored for transfer on a ship like ours? Are they simply driven onto the ship and stored like they're in a parking lot, and then driven off at the destination?? Are the cars put into metal shipping crates and cranes put them on and off? Anyone know?

Just curious....

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## pan (Sep 17, 2005)

The cars are driven on to the ship. They are parked like in a very tight parking lot and they are lashed down. The springs have some sort of spacers so the springs are not allowed to flex while in shipment. When the dealer gets the car they have to remove the spring spacers as one of the steps in the preparation of the car for a customer.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

335XDrive said:


> Archie,
> 
> Can I access Marine Tracker?


Yep - just FYI - this forum appears to abbreviate links - so you need to click on the link or open the target location - can't cut-n-paste the text. (where it shows up as shi... there's actually a link to a script "shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=..."

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=432664000

**NOTE - just tried the link and it looks like their server may be down at the moment... one of the downsides of a free service, I suppose!


----------



## 335XDrive (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Archie...I'll give the site a go.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> San Diego???-----c'mon----just dump those cars into the ocean and let's get going to Oxnard already!!!! :angel: :bigpimp: (hehe sorry)


Ummm - just looked at our AIS info.... we're outta San Diego as of a few minutes ago... and the AIS data is saying that the boat's heading for *LONG BEACH*:thumbdwn: Guess Port Hueneme's schedule for an arrival on the 8th is correct after all. Anyone have access to a tow truck we can airlift on board to get rid of the "other" cars so they don't have to stop?:eeps:


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Yay! We're done with San Diego!.......Wait a minute.....Long Beach!!? Does the crew want to go wind surfing??! Is it going to stop at the Venice, Santa Monica, Malibu and Paradise Cove Piers too!?? 

Hey Archie, any chance that software of yours can change the ship's itinerary? 

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## JonLe408 (May 7, 2009)

errrr's...,ive been waitin for the rhea leader for the past 20 days n its finally arrived too SD lol...ima from the bay area n waitin for my 335i Lemans Blue Convertible,M package/cold/prem/navi n than some hehehe..,all this waitin is gettin to me ugh! hahahaha thanks guys for all of the updates! very detailed, greatly appreciated! *smiles* now i wonder if my ride came out of SD's port n truck its way too the bay area? like all of u guys i wanna get my ride before dmv's increases its fees hahaha


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> Hey Archie, any chance that software of yours can change the ship's itinerary?


Looks like it's too late at this point... we should have thought of that earlier - Note to future trackers - look into that option. :bigpimp:

I didn't even know Long Beach _has_ a RO-RO terminal...:dunno: but it does explain why it takes 2 days to go 80 miles... ya learn something new every day!

*Now - what are all of us gonna do after we hit port on Friday? Anyone have the time to go sit on a high building or a hill overlooking the center and track our cars with binoculars?* 

Welcome to the asylum JonLe! Our numbers are ever increasing!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

This was my ship - Leo Leader - but yours looks exactly the same !


----------



## JonLe408 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Archie for your warm welcome...,i dunno y it takes two days to go 80 miles..,i have a 22 foot offshore fishing boat n it only takes me 2 1/2-3hrs to hit up 80miles hahaha errr's my guess, i think the captian in the rhea leader is in search of The Little Mermaid LMAO!


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Yay! We're done with Long Beach! And we're in the final stretch!----unless they stop at Bubba Gump Shrimp on the Santa Monica Pier... 

Archie, any update on the 2 billion Hyundais?

And I don't see any ships near Port Hueneme.......does the tracking not work up there?

So close now! :thumbup:

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> And I don't see any ships near Port Hueneme.......does the tracking not work up there?


Looks like the freebie tracking is down in that area at the moment (I've seen activity there before - so maybe a volunteer's net connection went down?) ... but the last position reported entering the harbor around midnight was encouraging. I'd be willing to bet that our cars are either off the boat already (8am PT) or on their way off. I know Port of Tacoma (my local port) does RO-RO offloading of Kias 7x24 since the ship's time is valuable - would assume the same applies in Hueneme with BMWs.

Now for the big question... does the VDC work weekends these days or will we just be sitting in a parking lot without any action until Monday? 

Since we got in on schedule, I would guess / hope / assume that there's no resource conflict (dock space, drivers, etc) with the Hyundais and that we're just waiting for VDC processes to grind away.

So, who has their binoculars handy and can head over there to "stalk" the cars? 

The next two weeks oughta be interesting now that we've entered the final re-delivery black hole. I'd say it's safe to say that there's an expectation for the first person who gets their dealer pick-up call to post status here _*IMMEDIATELY*_! :bigpimp:


----------



## MikeHines (May 7, 2009)

*What they do at the VDC*

I don't think they usually work weekends.
Here is a great post about what happens at the VDC. 
http://www.m3post.com/vpc/index.asp.htm
In the article, it says they only work on weekends on Pri 1 cars (those cars that have already been paid for.)

The rest of the article is pretty interesting too.

I've got a beautiful red E92 on the Rhea Leader, and am waiting somewhat patiently near Seattle for delivery. It will be interesting to see whose dealer gets the cars first...
--Mike


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

I was working on my computer last night and watched the Rhea enter Port Hueneme just after midnight and then disappear. I wonder if they don't show what's going on in there to the general public because maybe there's military activity too?

MikeHines, that link to the VDC is very cool. Thanks for that. (Although seeing a Mini with a crushed roof trying to be brought "back to spec" is a little scary. :eeps: )

Anyway, I have a Priority 1 car. But I wonder in these economic conditions if they're still bringing in weekend crews. Somehow I doubt it. (That link was from 2004.) Of course, that would require the car being offloaded today and not having a long line of cars in front of it. 

Also, my dealer is less than 40 miles from the VDC, so I'm hoping it doesn't take too long once it gets on a truck.

No excitement here.....nope, none at all...... 

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## MikeHines (May 7, 2009)

*How long now?*

I've learned a bit from other posts regarding what happens now:

Depending on how much time has lapsed between your ship docking and your car getting off the ship, it may take a while to show up at the Vehicle Preparation Center. In other posts I've read, it has taken up to 3 days to get from the port to the VDC! A lot of wait times in this area is due to the number of cars ahead of yours, and the time it takes to do the prep work. Generally, this takes about 7-14 days.

At your BMW Center
Once your car reaches your dealer, they have to PDI your vehicle, which basically means remove shipping blocks, remove the plastic on the inside, check the vehicle from top to bottom, add any dealer installed options (CD Changer, Tint, Aluminum Pedals etc.) and finally, call you up to come pick up your new car.

My guess is that the port and the VDC aren't too busy with new car orders right now, so the wait should be on the shorter side. Transport time included, I think that I'll get the dealer call no later than Friday, May 22.

--Mike


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

MikeHines said:


> I don't think they usually work weekends.
> Here is a great post about what happens at the VDC.
> VDC Prep
> --Mike


The article indeed is interesting and useful. 

However, I am now confused a bit. My CA was saying that if there is any damage during shipping, it is repaired by the dealer. Since VDC does all the shipping repair work, what kind of shipping damage has to be repaired by the dealer? Did he mean the damage that can occur during shipment / trucking between VDC and dealer facility?


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just talked to my CA. According to him, the Hueneme VPC lot is filled to overflow, and manydealers have been canceling their regular allocations for some time. Soooooooo... in theory our P1 cars WILL get whatever prep work is needed (if any) done at the center today and will be put on a truck ASAP - by virtue of the fact that they don't have anywhere to put 'em. The limiter (according to him) is just filling up the trucks - as soon as they're full, they roll.

Not to get everyone's hopes up, but he claims he'll be surprised if we don't see mine up here in Seattle Metro before mid-week next week :freakdanc: ... kinda jives with a couple of other dealer claims we've seen out there on quick turn-around these days. :thumbup: but I'm going to maintain my original expectations of Memorial Day and see what happens.


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Howdy fellers.

Well, I think it's safe to say our cars are off the boat------given that the Rhea Leader is now on it's way to Hitachi, Japan....!! :thumbup: Either that or our cars are on a very long detour! :thumbdwn: 

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

I checked on the BMW site this morning, and my car has progressed to Step 4 "At Preparation Center"!!

Anyone else?

-g


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*I hope it is still not on the boat. . .*

Just checked BMWusa. Mine still says en route. :bawling: DAMN---I want to beat the 5/19 deadline.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> I checked on the BMW site this morning, and my car has progressed to Step 4 "At Preparation Center"!!
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> -g


You must be special...  The website still has me en route :dunno:

From past performance, the website doesn't seem to be consistently updated... except the finance section. Now that you have confirmation that you're leading the pack off the boat, I'm thinking I have to find that BMW status number (I recall seeing some status-check number you can call without having to harass your CA - oughta keep me occupied / distracted for a while)


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Archie.

That number is 800-831-1117.

When I checked it today, it said my vehicle was at the port waiting for a ship....! Boy, I hope not.... :tsk:

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> Hey Archie.
> 
> That number is 800-831-1117.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

Nothing like up-to-date-info, is there? Maybe they meant "at the port and waiting for truck?"

Thanks for the number! (couldn't find it on my own) Will call it later.

**update from "later" - in transit... same as website
**updated even later... was talking to the dealer for something unrelated this morning and they checked on my car without my even asking :thumbup: - even their tracking system isn't updated with an arrival in port... the black hole is open and the car is in it... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys.

Well, I talked to my guy today and.......he said the car was released to trucking this morning! He thinks it could be at the dealer tomorrow....!! Holy mackerel! :thumbup: :rofl: 

Anyone else have news? C'mon...I need you guys to help me fill up the truck so we can get that truck on it's way!!! :bigpimp: 

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Well, I talked to my guy today and.......he said the car was released to trucking this morning! He thinks it could be at the dealer tomorrow....!! Holy mackerel! :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> ...


Where was YOUR guy looking? MY CA doesn't work on Mondays but another CA looked wherever it is that he looked :stickpoke: - and found that my car "was due in to Oxnard on the 8th"... not exactly helpful information. Anyone else hear anything on theirs?

Congrats Gabe - seems like you're pulling waaaay out in front of the pack! :bow::bow:


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Archie.

I asked my guy and he said he just looked it up on the BMW dealer tracking software. And regarding the trucking company, he said the trucking company has a certain time window they are supposed to deliver the vehicle within once a car has been released to them.

So.....that's all I know.....

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## MikeHines (May 7, 2009)

According to BMW phone and web resources, I'm still waiting for my car to arrive at the VDC.

Archie, it looks like your car has company in that black hole. My car!
I have a feeling that Gabe will be taking delivery early enough to take a "Break-in road trip" to Oxnard and find our cars for us. Got a camera Gabe?

--Mike


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys.

You joke about doing "road trips".....hehe.....the funny thing is I'm going to have to figure some places to drive once I get this car because I don't commute to a job, so I don't drive a lot. So, to get past the first 1200 mile break-in would normally take me 3 or 4 months......hehe...you're not supposed to rev over 5500 RPM for the first 1200......I can't have the car that long and having to baby it. So, hehe, yes, there will be field trips just to get the car past the break-in..... 

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*mine is clearing customs*

Gabe/archie,

OK---I talked with my CA yesterday and he said that my car was at the processing center awaiting to clear customs.  I aksed that he give me an update to see when my car is scheduled to be delivered. . . . hopefully soon. Oxnard is not that far away from Alhambra is it? a few hours???


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bimmer356 said:


> Gabe/archie,
> 
> OK---I taked with my CA yesterday and he said that my car was at the processing center awaiting to clear customs.


So... all this "customs pre-clearance" stuff from Harms is basically a large meadow-muffin isn't it? Or maybe it's that all 6xx BMWs that got off-loaded from the Rhea are Priority 1 cars... Customs clearance (even though it IS part of CBP) can't take all that long per individual car. I find it hard to believe that even if there were 100 P1 cars on the boat... that they couldn't all clear by late yesterday (unless there are only a couple of people driving them from "lot A" to "lot B" - ESPECIALLY if there's a pre-clearance process.

Methinks the alleged processes to fast-track P1 cars aren't particularly fast. :dunno:

Repeat to self: I expected June 1, I expected June 1... this is early.... this is early... 

Gabe - I'm with Mike - this will be a nice excuse for you to take a drive to Oxnard to look for our cars in person! (I'm in the same car-use situation as you are - glad I got 2800+km on the car in Europe - that's more than it's likely to get for months over here!)


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 23, 2009)

hehe ok.....I hate to tell you guys......My car is at the dealer!!!! They're doing PDI now! Yahoo!! :thumbup: Turns out it's been there since 9:25AM and no one saw it hahaha  Anyway, it should be ready mid-afternoon. 

Bimmer356, Alhambra is like 70 miles from Oxnard, but in LA traffic that actually translates to about 284 days of travel. I'm sorry you won't see your car until some time in 2010.....  

Now, I gotta beg my wife to get me up there....hehe..."c'mon honey....can't someone else pick up the kids from school??" :bigpimp:

So......ummm...I guess I'll post a couple pics later this evening. 

Wish me luck!

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe S. said:


> hehe ok.....I hate to tell you guys......My car is at the dealer!!!! They're doing PDI now! Yahoo!! :thumbup:


Way kewl!!!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics!!!!

Mike - I called my "real" CA late this afternoon - he seemed to think mine's on a truck... and that arrival time is just dependent on how many stops it has to make on its way to Fife. With any luck, you're on that truck as well and your car will magically appear at your dealer a few minutes / hours after mine unloads down here. :sabrina:

Not sure what was up with yesterday's status update from the ersatz-CA. :dunno: and I'd hope that at this point, my CA knows to be looking out the window for the truck / not leave my toy sitting in the parking lot for hours before notifying me!


----------



## MikeHines (May 7, 2009)

Archie:
First of all, great use of Ersatz in a sentence! I don't see too much of that in the technical writing I tend to read.
Second, thanks for the update from your CA. I visited Bellevue BMW this afternoon to do a lease-return inspection, and my CA was already out for the day. Better than bankers hours, I tell you!
I do hope that they're sharing a ride up from Oxnard. I've been having nasty flashbacks of a customs official standing over my car with his hand out, just waiting for something to fall into it. (I guess I've been working in 3rd-world countries a bit too much lately...)


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey guys... Great to see you are starting to see movement and gabe congrats! you will beat the May 19 date and save a few hundred bucks !  My car and another member's BMW were both on the Lyra Leader which docked in Oxnard on 4/27. It took almost 2 weeks to get to VPC and it has been there since last Fri. So my CA estimated Sun or Mon. I called my CA today and he told me Wed or Thu. I know this is ridiculous that no one seems to know exactly how long it will take... I hope we all get them soon!


----------



## MrBlue335 (May 13, 2009)

*Woo HOO*

Hi guys,

I have been lurking on the thread. I had a Monaco Blue 335i / Grey Dakota on the Rhea Leader too.

I just got the call from my CA @ 8:26 tonight. My car arrived at 8:00 PM and I should be able to pick it up tomorrow afternoon.

Thank you to all the folks here who provided the great tracking information it was really cool to watch the ship creep at a SNAILS pace across the ocean.

Will post some pictures tomorrow. Hope to try and drop by in the AM and get some before shots.

Can't WAIT!!! :banana:


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> Gabe/archie,
> 
> OK---I talked with my CA yesterday and he said that my car was at the processing center awaiting to clear customs.  I aksed that he give me an update to see when my car is scheduled to be delivered. . . . hopefully soon. Oxnard is not that far away from Alhambra is it? a few hours???


Hey Bimmer356,
Who is going to place the ED plates on your car? Is New Century going to do it or are you? My car will get there in about 4 weeks.


----------



## MikeHines (May 7, 2009)

> I just got the call from my CA @ 8:26 tonight. My car arrived at 8:00 PM and I should be able to pick it up tomorrow afternoon.


Congratulations!:thumbup:
I'm thrilled to see that cars from the Leader are moving! My tidings are alas very selfish, as I hope Archie and I have cars on the same truck that dropped off your car, and that it is on its way to Seattle tonight!

Do enjoy your new car, and please do observe the break-in period!
--Mike


----------

